# Biken in Hof - Selbitz - Schwarzenbach a. Wald



## JansonJanson (4. Juni 2013)

Servus Leutz, 

wollt mal fragen ob hier was zam gehen würde, außer paar Wald- und Forstwege habe ich bisher noch wenig unter den Stollen gehabt, sollte sich aber schnellstmöglich ändern. 

Auf der Suche nach Singletrials etc. nur keine Waldautobahnen


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2013)

Komm halt immer nach Leutenvach runter wennsd richtig fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (4. Juni 2013)

was ziehst auch nach selbitz


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juni 2013)

Alle raus hier ... ^^ 



das ihr auch alles gleich seht ... ts ts ts


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Juni 2013)

Hi,

also als Hofer kann ich Dir sagen, dass es nur ein begrenzte Anzahl an interessanten Trails gibt, die aber auch nur mit durchbrochenen Singletrails.

Also z.b. Jean-Paul Weg ist partiell ganz net, ab Joditz wirds auch fahrtechnisch interessant...Einstieg ab Unterkotzau, am "Kreisel" links rein und dann auf den Feldwegen links halten. Dann am Wildschweingehe vorbei und links halten...

oder oben am U-see an der Bismarck Eiche entlang, den U-see Rundweg. Beginnt kurz vor den Brücken über den U-See, links hoch. Den kannst dann vorher auch mit nem kurzen Trail rechts vom Sauberch kombinieren, und kommst dann an der Abzweigung nach Tauperlitz raus.

Ansonsten halt noch den Jean-Paul Weg Richtung Schwarzenbach, da ist ein schönes Stück Trail kurz vor den Sandler Werken.

Ich fahr auch immer mal zum Kornberg, Hauptabfahrt hoch und U1 runter.

Die U1 ist dann auch ab Kirchenlamitz wieder interessant, vom Waldstein zum Epprechtsstein is scho net schlecht.

Bei Schwarzenbach am Wald könntest auch den MTB "Bikepark"-))) nutzen. Ich slebst wa rnoch nie dort...

Die Wadenschmiede Fichtelgebirge trifft sich immer ab 18.00 Freitags an der Anzeigetafel am U-see. Aber dort wirst eher nur die CC Fahrer finden, es wird leider häufiger auf Waldwegen gefahren.

Also a bisserl was gibts scho, aber net allzuviel. Bei Interesse PN.

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## M_Arc_O (6. März 2017)

Servus! Am Donnerstag den 9.3.2017 gibts jede Menge Biker im Scala. Damit wir ordentlich was zu sehen bekommen haben wir uns den Montainbike-Bergsteiger Harald Philipp eingeladen. Sagts weiter und komm vorbei, das wird ein geniales Event. 
Infos auf https://www.facebook.com/events/1617936631848865/ oder auf www.flow.dav-hof.de.
Viele Grüße und bis Donnerstag!
Marco


----------

